# [Verkaufe] Koxx Levelboss 26" 1065



## tingeltangeltill (14. November 2003)

Hi,

sodele, nun ist es so weit. Ich verkaufe meine Koxx Levelboss 26".

Wurde nicht mal ein halbes Jahr gefahren. Trotzdem übliche Gebrauchsspuren, z.B. an Kurbel und Oberrohr. Keine Beulen oder Risse, nur oberflächige Kratzer! Funktioniert auch alles tadellos. 

Die Teile:

*Rahmen/Gabel*
Koxx Levelboss 1065 26"
Koxx Forxx Disc Only 190mm

*Bremsen:*
Louise Vr Disc 01 Manuell, Beläge noch 50 %
190 mm Gustav M Scheibe

Hs33 Hinten in Weiß! mit Monty Belägen Orange lang mit 0815 Trialbooster von Jan

*Cockpit:*
Vorbau 105mm?, Lenker (ungekürtzt), Steuersatz alles von Koxx/Try All in Schwarz

XT Daumie 

*Laufräder:*

Vorderrad

Mavic X317 mit DT Nippeln, Schwarz
Hope XC Nabe Schwarz 32 Loch
DT Competition silber 3 Fach gekreutzt
XXlight Schlauch Schwalbe
Michelin Hot S in rot 2,1" mind 80 % Profil
shimano xt schnellspanner

Hinterrad

Alex Dx32 einfach gelocht 32 Loch Silber
Chris King Classic in rot 32 Loch
mit DT Competition Silber + DT Prolock Nippel
Conti Latex Schlauch
Michelin C24 2,5"
UND C16 2,2" gibts gratis dazu, beide noch 90% vorhanden !
Ultegra 9 fach 6 Ritzel von 13?-19-21
shimano xt schnellspanner

Beide von Whizz Wheels eingespeicht, Hr hat leichten Achter, Vr weiß ich net, aber höchstens nen kleinen

*Sonstiges*

Schaltwerk ist ein 9 fach Ultegra
Kurbel Deore 170mm schwarz mit Alutech RR 22 Zahn
Pedale sind die Doppelkäfig, V2?
Innenlager, irgendein Shimano für 25 

Kettenlinie ist gut.

Carbon Spacer und Carbon A Head Kappe
Gibt einmal ein 113er Innenlager (verbaut) und ein 127mm wenn jmd vorne den Freilauf ham will

Leitungen sind schon gekürtzt

Hab ich noch was vergessen?


Hat so ca. 2000  gekostet
Ich will es erstmal versuchen es Komplett loszubekommen, sonst aber in Teilen wie folgt:

Rahmen/Gabel/Steuersatz/innenlager
Vorbau/Lenker
HR komplett
Vr Komplett ohne scheibe
hr bremse komplett
vr bremse komplett
kurbel mit rr
pedale
schaltwerk

1500  plus Versand

Dann haut mal rein! Bild ist nicht aktuell
Ich fände es nett, wenn nicht jeder schreit, dass er es will 
nur weil ihm das Bike gefällt und er ja doch nicht kaufen will 

Gruss Till


----------



## aramis (14. November 2003)

Hach, wenn ich nur nicht immer so chronisch pleite wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (15. November 2003)

Ich hätte Interesse an dem C24 2.5". Verkaufst du den auch einzeln?

Fabi


----------



## tingeltangeltill (15. November 2003)

@fabi: erstmal nicht

edit: kann sich derjenige der das komplette kaufen wollte nochmal bei mir melden!? ich hab leider die pms gelöscht 
auch wenn er es nicht will, damit ich bescheid weiß


----------



## Reini (15. November 2003)

wäre eventuell am HR interessiert, brauche aber den C24 nicht, da ich mir vor 1 woche einen bestellt habe

und event. an der kurbel, 
welchen RR hat die oben ? mit innenlager 113mm


----------



## tingeltangeltill (15. November 2003)

die RR Frage versteh ich nicht?

lr geht nur so weg wie es ist... entweder mit oder garnicht 

/till


----------



## Reini (16. November 2003)

Ich wollte wissen von welcher Firma der RR ist.
Sieht nach nem Alutech aus ?

Wieviel willst du für das HR ?


----------



## aramis (16. November 2003)

na klar is das ´nen Alutech, was denn sonst?


----------



## tobsen (16. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tt² _
> *[..]Kurbel Deore 170mm schwarz mit Alutech RR 22 Zahn[...]
> *



wer lesen kann, ist klar im vorteil


----------



## Reini (16. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobsen _
> *
> 
> wer lesen kann, ist klar im vorteil    *


----------



## N3X (30. November 2003)

Hast du dich schon entschieden ob du immer noch komplett verkaufen willst? Ich brauch noch nen Vorbau samt Lenker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bwana (30. November 2003)

und michse braucht kurbel mit rr


----------



## robs (30. November 2003)

Sucht doch Leute die den Rest haben wollen, kauft das Ganze und teilt brüderlich


----------



## tingeltangeltill (30. November 2003)

hi,

also so wie es aussieht, ist Rahmen/Gabel/Vorbau/hs33/kurbelmitrr wech!

also, kann der Rest einzeln gekauft werden!

gruss till


----------



## Bwana (30. November 2003)

schade


----------



## N3X (30. November 2003)

Was willste für den Lenker?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (1. Dezember 2003)

30  Lenker
15  Pedale
38  Schaltwerk
150  Vr Laufrad ohne Schnellspanner aber mit Schlauch und Mantel (ohne Loch und 80-90 % des Profils)
330  hr laufrad ohne Schnellspanner aber mit kassette, latex schlauch und c 24 2,5" 1.000 kg (gleich viel profil wie vorne!
70  louise vr mit 190 mm scheibe

gruss till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (6. Januar 2004)

hi,

kennt jmd den Marcus2004?
Wenn der sich nicht bald meldet, steht das Bike wieder zum Verkauf (er war ja schon seit Mitte Dezember nicht mehr Online).

Gruss Till


----------



## tommytrialer (6. Januar 2004)

also ich kenn den. der kommt aus aschersleben...der war auch bei der leipzig session
icq nummer
224597986


----------



## tingeltangeltill (7. Januar 2004)

danke tommy!


BITTE meldet Euch nochmal via Pm, wenn ihr eine Komponente wollt.

Wer das ganze Bike nimmt kann es zum Superpreis von 1150  haben!


----------



## gizRiCO (11. Januar 2004)

Also ich bin sehr an dem Angebot interessiert, jedoch fürchte ich, dass die 1065 Variante zu gross für mich 1.72er Zwerg ist.
Des weiteren dürfte das Bike nicht über 10kg wiegen, da ich selber gerade 62 auf die Waage bringe.


Sollte diese beiden Einwaende eher nichtig sein und ein Besitzerwechsel für 1150 inklusive Versandt möglich sein, dann würde ich mal meine finanzielle Lage checken.

Allerdings bräuchte ich vorher auch noch ein aktuelles Bild und nicht sonnen abstraktes Oelgemälde, wie es weiter oben der Fall ist. 

/Markus


----------



## tingeltangeltill (22. Januar 2004)

Das KOXX ist verkauft!

Ich danke allen für die Geduld und sorry, für die, die Einzelparts kaufen wollten!
Danke auch nochmal an Markus


----------



## mtb-trialer (22. Januar 2004)

@gizRiCO

oh oh ich glaub du hast jetzt nen paar feinde dazu gewonnen!


----------



## aramis (22. Januar 2004)

@tt²
Was fährstn jetzt eigentlich, wo das Koxx doch verkauft ist?


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Januar 2004)

n Rennrad?   *räusper* ..Moderator?!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (23. Januar 2004)

@mtbtrialer: was soll das heißen?

eigentlich wollte ich ja aufhören, aber wie ihr vielleicht wisst geht das nicht 
mir hat das Herz geblutet, als ich das Koxx nun auch verschickt hatte.

Ich hab mir jetzt aber überlegt irgendwann wieder ein 20" zu kaufen (diesmal lang) und ab und an mal zu trialen einfach aus Spass und zur Fahrtechnikverbesserung.

@ck: ich hab ein bisschen Ahnung in der Materie (hab ja auch mal getrial) und deswegen muss ich kein Trialbike mehr besitzen. Aber das mit Trialmod ist nochmal ne ganz andere Sache, aber die könnt ihr ja net wissen


----------

